# Anthony Hopkins Look Alike?



## Lon (Apr 26, 2018)

This gentleman sat at my table and I thought he looked like Anthony Hopkins. What say you?


----------



## terry123 (Apr 26, 2018)

Yes he does, Lon.


----------



## IKE (Apr 26, 2018)

I think he does also Lon.......be very, very careful my friend.


----------



## jujube (Apr 26, 2018)

You need to be on the lookout for him ordering sweetbreads, too.


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 26, 2018)

*​If he come to you and says he'd like to have you over for dinner...just say no. LOL*


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 26, 2018)

I often thought the pope did a good impression


----------



## -Oy- (Apr 27, 2018)

I see it


----------



## AprilT (Apr 27, 2018)

This is so weird, I was looking at one of the physical therapist the other day and hello Clarice came to mind.  The man looks a great deal like Hopkins, guess the actor has a lot of look-a-likes.


----------

